
Enjoying the moment - joelg87
http://joel.is/post/5100838977/enjoying-the-moment
======
LeonW
What a post man, this is exactly what keeps you going in your startup.

Loved the quote from Andrew Warner's interview. Balancing the two things out
and differentiating between vision/ambition and day to day happiness is a
powerful concept.

You taught me a lot there, thanks Joel! :)

------
sammville
Cool post. Same applies to me. I want to build a startup which require money
to complete, so i started freelancing to fund it. After one job, i could not
take it any more. I don't just like working for people. Prefer to be my own
boss..

------
hucker
This reads like taken right out of Flow: The Psychology of Optimal Experience
by Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi [http://www.amazon.com/Flow-Psychology-Experience-
Mihaly-Csik...](http://www.amazon.com/Flow-Psychology-Experience-Mihaly-
Csikszentmihalyi/dp/0061339202/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304282006&sr=8-1), a
book that has had tremendous effects on my day to day life. Actually trying to
enjoy the stuff we do everyday, however menial it may be, makes us happy. This
simple yet extremely effective idea has changed my entire view of the world to
be honest. I cannot recommend this book highly enough!

~~~
joelg87
Thanks hucker, that book has gone straight into my list. Very keen to read it,
as even though I wrote the post and am convinced of the concept, I feel I've
only touched the surface with this kind of thinking.

